# H or X Pipe?



## SnKGoat (Nov 21, 2006)

Will a 2004 GTO support an H pipe?

What is the difference benefits/cons of H pipe over X pipe?

<---Relative NOOB when it comes to this $hit, so bear with....

Resonators/Mufflers....the difference?

If doing cat back is header replacement the next logical step?


----------



## kennys (Nov 21, 2006)

Now I am also pretty noob-ish to this as well. I plan on buying a 05 gto january and exhaust was the first mod i was going to make. to the best of my knowledge an H-pipe works with the lower rpm emissions while the x-pipe works at the higher ones. like how a sc works off the line and a turbo kicks in later. to the best of my knowledge, hopefully someone will completely straighten that out for you.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

1. Yes you can put an h-pipe on the GTO. 

2. The x-pipe is the way to go. You'll get a much better flow than the h-pipe.

3. A resonator reduces the noise your car makes in conjunction with the mufflers.

4. Yes, if you got the money. More flow is always a good thing.


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

Don't go with either....I believe the best solution would be an "A" pipe...sounds silly, but I'm being serious. That would keep it compact and still give you the benefit of power and sound without two seperate structures. It would be essentially an "X" pipe with a crosstubing. Yea, I really just thought of that. Copyright of Eric L. Jones II


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

Huh?? I just went with an H pipe. It added to the low end torque and made a nice mellow sound. Local muffler shop made one for $100. Cheap horsepower!
From what I hear, X pipe sounds European, H pipe sounds Muscle. Though each will work well on your GTO, sound is the issue.


----------

